# At what age did you put baby in the stroller?



## skris4

To be clear, I mean without the car seat? We have the Graco travel system and when we go for our evening stroll she is either carried on my back(Mei Tai if I am not too tired) or she is strapped into her car seat and this is secured on the stroller . Lately she screams and screams if placed in the car seat and I was wondering if it would be alright to place her directly on the stroller.


----------



## Siuan

In the stroller seat you mean? I'm sure it would. My LO is already sitting in the travel system we have with the seat raised from pram mode sometimes. It is too early for mine really as she's only 2.5 months old, I think the recommendation is 6 months. So your LO is certainly ok. 

If that's what you're asking?


----------



## kwood

I did about 3 weeks (out of need, not preference but he was happy) with my LO but the stroller I have you can use from birth as it has a removable neck brace. 

I would check on the Graco website what age you can use yours from, but I think almost all makes your little one would be okay as they are over 6 months.


----------



## Kasia

2 weeks ago so about 7mos. She loves it but it's strange because I can't see her with the top open & with the sun I have to give her some shade


----------



## Bernie16

At 9 1/2 weeks but not out of choice! The frame broke on our pushchair last week and mothercare only provide stollers on loan! He looks tiny in it and I don't like the fact I can't see him, but he does seem to prefere being upright! x


----------



## youngmommy2

3 months.. but he sits a bit reclined back


----------



## veganmama

newborn, because my stroller has full recline


----------



## trinaestella

I started putting my daughter in a stroller at 3-4 months because I was going to London, and needed something light.


----------



## Kristin52

3 months, because he 2 was too big for his seat and we gave it to his mom for emergency use until she buys a ERF seat.. and it's capable of reclining fully, but he likes to sit up and look around at everything.


----------



## addie140910

skris4 said:


> To be clear, I mean without the car seat? We have the Graco travel system and when we go for our evening stroll she is either carried on my back(Mei Tai if I am not too tired) or she is strapped into her car seat and this is secured on the stroller . Lately she screams and screams if placed in the car seat and I was wondering if it would be alright to place her directly on the stroller.

Evy is 4 months and has been going in the stroller without the car seat since she expressed interest in sitting up at 3 months. : ) It is much lighter that way anyway. Besides the fact that she hates her car-seat.


----------



## clio

6 months (in other words, this past week). Ours reclines, but not fully. We are visiting my parents and I didn't want to take the car seat on the plane. It's working so well that I think we're going to toss the infant seat and get a convertible car seat. It'll make life a lot...lighter.


----------



## hawalkden

It is recommended to use the stroller from 6 months. But due to Isaac looking so huge and not comfy in the carseat base (we have the same pram). I started around 3-4 months. He was sleeping the same every 4-5 hours back then so he was always laying flat, now he's in the upright position and loves it he's way to noisy.


----------



## pinklightbulb

Not till about 8-9 months I don't think.


----------



## hubblybubbly

The seat bit of the travel system....about 3 months, it reclines almost flat, and with her reflux the carrycot was too flat (even with a textbook under the mattress)
She's been sitting up more in it since 4 months, which is earlier than recommended 6 months but she would cry in the car seat, and likes looking around.
I would say at 7 months your lo should be fine in a supportive stroller
X


----------



## EstelSeren

Tanwen outgrew the pram bit of our travel system at about 8 weeks and I've never liked having in the car seat if I don't have to so we put her in the pushchair from then. Ours reclines fully anyway and at 8 weeks she was trying to sit up! She's 6 months now and absolutely fine!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Ashlee B x

You shouldnt have baby in the car seat for long periods of time, research actually suggest only really using the car seat but for in the car or for short journeys as its can curve their spine n make it harder for them to sit up. I got a buggy which the car seat attach's to and its also a normal seat n i bought an umbrellas stroller for in the car, she went in them both at around 3 months so that she can stretch out n look around her, poor thing must have been bored just watchin me hehe


----------



## mamaduke

4 weeks in recline position, as that's when my mom showed me how my stroller had that feature and how it works.

Around 2 months in an elevated (not reclined but not fully sitting) position as his stroller has the right harnesses to help him support his upper body and lets him see the world. He has great head control and a lot of upper body strength and seems fine with it.


----------



## feedindy

At about 3 weeks fully reclined and with those infant insert thingies.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Oliver is now in his stroller, he's 10 weeks today. W have a mamas and papas Luna mix which fully reclines but he does like being sat up, not all the way though x


----------



## charleosgirl

3wks


----------



## DLA

I think around 5/6 months we started putting him in the stroller rather than the car seat that snapped in.


----------



## shellie

I had the mamas and papas pilko pramette and loved it when he was small enough to lie down in it. It was so easy to just place him in it or get him out while he was asleep. Plus he looked so cozy in it, like he was in a little bed. 

Once he started wanting to sit up and look around a few weeks ago I didnt like the idea of him facing the other way and not being able to see him. So I bought a Hauck eagle and we both love it. He can sit up fully or lie flat in it, plus we can see each other. xxx


----------



## Button#

13 days old as it's suitable from birth. I have started sitting him up a little bit in it so he can see what's going on but I lie him flat again for naps.


----------



## XJessicaX

12 weeks. She would twist around and strop when facing me so I trialled her in a FF stroller and hey presto...a happy baby! Was always an alert nosey thing!


----------



## Dizzy321

I am going to put him in it tomorrow cause he has outgrown the pram part, he has a Quinny though


----------



## kwood

Can I ask you guys a question, (I'm an American living in England so still don't always get the lingo). When you say you switch from Pram mode to Stroller what do you mean? I always thought Pram was the British word for Stroller.


----------



## skris4

Thanks all. We tried placing her in the stroller and she was happy for all of 10 mins :( and screamed the rest of the way (Note: she does NOT do this in the car but does it only during strolls)
I guess she has gotten used to being on my back. The mei tai is fine but I am so tired of wrapping it 3 times around my body.


----------



## emsie_123

We got a icandy peach, we changed the carry cot to the stroller about a week ago, so nearly 4 months. She hated it at 3 months and absolutly loves it now


----------

